# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Embalse de Derivación del Retortillo

## embalses al 100%

Este pequeño embalse de tan solo 3,8Hm3, es el encargado de gestionar el agua del Embalse del Retortillo, para consumo humano, o para riegos a traves del canal del Bembezar, de la Zona Regable del Bembezar.
Es la última parada del paseo de hoy, y parece que está lleno(como siempre). Es la 1ª vez que yo lo veo, y mi primera impresión es que tenía demasiador "escapes". Ahora veréis porqué en el video que he grabado y en las fotos.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_MC6jFYmkM[/ame]

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y aquí sigo con las fotos :Wink: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y he aquí la última tirada de fotos de este pequeño embalse.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias por las fotos, este no lo teniamos, otro más al zurrón  :Big Grin: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias por las fotos Embalses al 100% :Smile: 

Una forma muy curiosa de soltar el agua.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

Hola Embalses al 100%

Veo que tu también has salido a visitar uno de los embalses de la cuenca tuya, seguro que has disfrutado como un enano, yo creo que el domingo que viene tengo viaje a la cabecera del tajo, vienen unos amigos que quieren conocer la zona y subiré.

Es precioso el aspecto del embalse pequeño y el grande, gracias por traernos las fotos al foro y poder verlo, al final entre unos y otros podremos conocer todos los embalses de España en fotos ¿No crees?

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola Embalses al 100%
> 
> Veo que tu también has salido a visitar uno de los embalses de la cuenca tuya, *seguro que has disfrutado como un enano*, yo creo que el domingo que viene tengo viaje a la cabecera del tajo, vienen unos amigos que quieren conocer la zona y subiré.
> 
> Es precioso el aspecto del embalse pequeño y el grande, gracias por traernos las fotos al foro y poder verlo, *al final entre unos y otros podremos conocer todos los embalses de España en fotos ¿No crees?*
> Un saludo.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

De eso se trata. Haber si pronto, se va uniendo más gente, para así entre todos ir completando las cuencas.

----------

